# Great addition to any woodshop



## jeffski1

looking good nice review.


----------



## michelletwo

have had this winton for years & years. Very solid and good vice


----------



## helluvawreck

I'm hoping to find one of these on the used market. They could come in handy - especially in woodcarving blanks.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## GrandpaLen

Thanks for the review.

Should make a Good choice for an "All Round Use" vise.


----------



## curliejones

I'm curious about your impressions of the vise now that you've had it a while. I built a "general use" bench to accommodate table saw outfeed and some assembly work maybe summer before last and was looking for vise since then. I tore my workshop down to build another and I'm about to pour concrete for it now. Therefore, no hurry on the vise, but bargains do not come easily. I like to peruse the classifieds (and woodworking forums) over coffee in the early morning hours. A couple of days ago, I picked up the Wilton 79A from a craigslister who had been given this gem. He had a generous uncle who gave him lots of tools he could no longer use due to illness. Still in top shape, he was asking $30. I add 50 cents per mile roundtrip to my estimated costs when considering most craigslist "bargains" and sometimes just stay home. Sometimes, I simply need to get off the "plantation", eat lunch out in the world, and listen to some good tunes while riding. When I saw the condition of this Wilton 79A and recognized the rapid-action function, I paid the guy an extra $10 to help ease my conscience. Even at the 100 mile round trip rate, it was a great date for the used tool find. I was ready for a trip out into the world, regardless. The Wilton vise is clean and fully functional so I'm looking forward to the new shop. This one will sit on a shelf for a bit while I construct the new digs, but that's ok. I hope you're finding it reliable. Mine is stamped "Made in Taiwan" on the bottom.


----------



## hate2sand

This vice has worked very well in my shop and I've had no problems with it whatsoever. I don't use the pivot jaw much. The fixed jaw adapts better to my particular use. The rapid action (quick release) takes me by surprise from time to time. I attempt to open the jaw a small amount by turning the screw outward and it won't do that. It does speed thing up though when you need to open it wide.


----------



## curliejones

Thanks hate2sand. Just have to build the shop then I get to use it. The dirt pad was quite a chore, so maybe construction will not seem so hard.


----------



## GaryCN

I just purchased this the 4 X 7" 78A and have been very happy with it.


----------

